# Gobbler - Online music project share.



## Ji-Ji (Dec 19, 2013)

Anyone used this? https://www.gobbler.com/
I'm quite interested in getting some projects shared soon, might give some buzz to get back into doing something serious and not just one off dodgy recordings.
Gobblers like dropbox apparently, but somehow more effective at uploading project sessions online to share with collaborators?

Thoughts? Interested?


----------



## Demensa (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not terribly excited by this, since I don't have too much use for it right now, but it could come in handy in the future.

It does indeed look like a slightly more fancy dropbox, but with more starting space, which is always good.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 25, 2013)

It's been around a while an I hear people talk about it a lot but no one ever downloads and uses it. I may myself sooner or later, if I do any collab projects.


----------

